# Is this really Paph charlesworthii?



## paphreek (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd like to hear from taxonomists on this one. The plant is being sold on eBay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paphiopedilum-charlesworthii-new-shape-1-pot-NR_W0QQitemZ220305182108QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item220305182108&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318

Sorry, I can't seem to establish a hyperlink to the sight.


----------



## Renegayde (Nov 7, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paphiopedilum-c...ryZ42218QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

there you go.....


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 7, 2008)

NO!!


----------



## labskaus (Nov 7, 2008)

possibly vejvarutianum. Interested? oke:

Best wishes, Carsten


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 7, 2008)

I saw this too and thought, no way is this charlesworthii. No white stami even if it did have a different shape. I can go with Carsten's suggestion.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 7, 2008)

This isn't the first time this vendor has listed. I've thought the same thing too Ross, as others. We're going to need more than an 11 ft. pole! 
Does it even look like a charles hybrid to any of you?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 7, 2008)

its some old early hybrid 

it is not Paph vejvarutianum - I have seen a couple - this ain't that - save your money.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 7, 2008)

....maybe charles x villosum = Wrigleyi 1902?
What's your guess?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> ....maybe charles x villosum = Wrigleyi 1902?
> What's your guess?


My guess is that the person who is offering this plant for sale doesn't have a clue.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 7, 2008)

That's for sure Dot!


----------



## Heather (Nov 8, 2008)

Agreed. 

At the show last weekend, and when showing photos to people at work to educate, the charlesworthii hybrids are always one of my favorites to point out as they are so darn obvious when they have charlesworthii in the breeding. They're always great examples of a hybrid cross.


----------

